# Captain Ken Calkins CD



## a78jumper (14 Apr 2010)

I knew Ken as a fellow Captain in 33 CBG HQ late 90s when I was getting my feet wet as a Staff Officer in the G1 branch. He was really helpful in wading through the bureaucracy. Good guy, RIP.

CALKINS, Kenneth "Ken" June 17, 1965 - April 7, 2010 With great sadness the family of Captain Kenneth "Ken" Calkins announce his sudden passing on April 7, 2010. Ken's greatest love and devotion in life was to each of his six children: Brad, Curtis, Deena, Eric, Gillian and Hayden. Predeceased by his daughters Felicia and Ivy, he also leaves to mourn his loss, the mother of his children, Candace, his step-daughter Alana Mycko and his parents-in-law, William and Frances Mycko, along with numerous nieces, nephews and cousins. Ken was born in Fort St. John, BC on June 17, 1965, the youngest child of Madeline and Elair Calkins and brother to Theresia, Valerie and Jim. Predeceased by Elair, Ken was also loved by his stepfather, Gerry Scott. Ken honourably served his country in the Canadian Forces with the Artillery, Armoured and Logistics Branches for 28 years. Ken served in Calgary, Cyprus, Ottawa, Toronto, Winnipeg and Shilo. Most recently he was a valued member of Land Forces Western Area Headquarters in Edmonton. Ken will also be remembered as an icon in his community, and held many volunteer positions including the Parents Council of Guthrie School, the Community Council, 38th Scout Group, the Edmonton Seahawks youth football team, his parish council and the Military Family Resource Centre. All who knew him are invited to a visitation at Memories Funeral Home 13403 St. Albert Trail, Edmonton on Wednesday April 14, 2010 from 7:00 p.m. to 9:00 p.m. Ken will be honoured at a full military service at Our Lady of Loretto Chapel, corner of Mons Avenue and Ortona Road - Building 183, CFB Edmonton on Thursday April 15, 2010 at 1:00 p.m. with Chaplain Bastien Leclerc, ptre, Celebrant. Following the service, burial will be held at Holy Cross Cemetery, 14611 Mark Messier Trail NW, Edmonton. Memorial donations in Ken's memory may be made directly to the Military Family Resource Centre, P.O Box 10500 Stn. Forces, Edmonton, Alberta T5J 4J5. To send condolences please visit: www.mem.com MEMORIES Funeral Home & Crematorium Reception Centre 780-454-9111


----------



## Gunner (14 Apr 2010)

RIP Ken. 1000s of soldiers benefited from your efforts in ensuring deployment support.


----------



## Kat101 (11 May 2015)

I know it's been a few years since My dad, Capt Calkins, passed away and at the time I didn't know about this site. However, as his oldest daughter I wanted to thank everyone for the support the CF family has given me and my siblings throughout the healing process of his passing. many individuals have been there when we needed them the most and have continued to support us. Thank you.    :yellow:


----------



## a78jumper (22 May 2015)

Five years on I will revisit this as well.....Ken was a great guy and devoted Father who passed far too soon. Happy to hear things worked out as well as they have for you and your family.


----------

